# Quick question on musical terms



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

The term "Colossale" is in the gargantuan cadenza of Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto. I've never seen it before on a musical score, is it unique to that concerto?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

In my experience of classical scores (which is fairly extensive), yes. Not being a major Prokofiev devotee, I'd never even heard of the word being used as a musical term before I read your post.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It seems such a self-explanatory term and you know instinctively know what kind of music it would be applied to, but I've never encountered it. So I just checked the little Schirmer book of terms and it's not in there either.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

It was a little confusing considering it's an Italian word coming from a Russian composer. Nevertheless, I appreciate the input guys.


----------

